
Show HN: Standups.io for Mobile – send and see standup updates from anywhere - jpincheira
https://standups.io/mobile
======
jpincheira
Hi HN! Over 3 months ago I launched Standups.io via a Show HN post (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17672247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17672247)
) after working solo on the project for 5 months! The feedback that you guys
gave me was really great — the response was overwhelmingly supportive and I'm
super thankful.

Today I can tell you guys that we've finally released our iOS and Android
apps! :-)

I started alone and things have been going great so far. Already there are
some great clients using Standups to manage their team standups across time
zones. It's been an exciting ride! We're now 4 people (2 full-time / 2 part-
time), working on Standups and doing our best to keep growing. :-)

Now that we've released the apps, we have a common ground to start shipping
more features on both web and mobile!

You can try Standups for free
[https://standups.io/register](https://standups.io/register), and if you need
an extended trial just let me know at jp@standups.io. Btw, due to App Store
restrictions, only existing accounts can use the apps. So basically, you can
register from mobile web, but not directly from our apps. The recommended way
is just to sign up via desktop or mobile, and setup your team standup via
desktop.

If you find any bugs or have any suggestions for our apps, just let me know
here or via email or our live chat. I'd love to hear what you guys think!

Thanks so much!

JP

------
aminmemon
Nice landing page! Although the logo seems poorly done as compared with the
rest of the illustrations on the website.

